# Acheter des films sur store US: Bonne idée?



## tboy (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai très envie d'acheter mes films(et series) sur le store US. Surtout pour les prix (avec souvent des packs), et, aussi la disponibilité rapide (bien que ça ne soit pas spécialement important pour moi).
Mais j'hésite. J'ai un compte US, je l'ai approvisionné, et j'ai déjà acheté dans les apps, mais je ne me suis pas encore lancé dans l'achat de film et série.

D'autant que je vais m'expatrier d'ici quelques années (Asie), et je n'ai pas envie de perdre toutes mes applications/films comme ce belge qui est parti en Angleterre (http://bit.ly/1pMccB8) donc je me dis qu'en me fixant sur un acompte US, je serai définitivement tranquil. 

Et si j'ai bien compris, on peut facilement switcher d'acompte sur l'appleTV, donc même si dans le futur je me crée un acompte Asia pour commander des films/series la bas, je pourrai toujours changer de l'un à l'autre.

Alors qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2014)

tout ce que je déduis de cette histoire belge, c'est qu'il ne faut pas changer son compte iTunes de Pays (au risque de perdre les achats effectués dans le Pays précédent), mais se créer un autre compte dans le nouveau Pays.

Ensuite il suffit de zapper d'un compte à l'autre pour retrouver tous ses achats (Pays par Pays)


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2014)

J'achète des films et des séries sur le store US. Et aucun souci pour ma part.

Mais comme le signal Remy, j'ai deux comptes. Un FR et un US.


----------



## nifex (12 Août 2014)

Je n'ai pas lu l'histoire de ce belge, mais ce que je peux te confirmer c'est que changer de pays ton compte iTunes crée un jolie bordel...

Je suis passé d'un compte suisse à un compte espagnol et j'ai partiellement perdu tous mes achat... Partiellement car ils ne s'affichent plus dans ma liste d'achat et quand j'affiche la page d'une application (iOS ou mac) on me propose d'acheter l'app et pas de télécharger gratuitement comme elle a deja été acheté. Mais une fois que je clique sur acheter normalement et que je confirme l'achat j'ai un message qui m'indique que j'ai droit de téléchaarger l'app gratuitement. Cepandant l'app ne s'affichera quand meme toujours pas dans mes achats...

Du coup il faut bien se souvenir des apps achetées et surtout on a toujours un petit frisson au coeur quand on retélécharge une app comme FCPX à plus de 200 euros, on ne sait jamais si ca va bien être un téléchargement gratuit ou si ca va être facturé comme on est obligé de confirmer l'achat pour ensuite avoir le message :rateau: 

Autre inconvénient, je n'ai pas pu restaurer entièrement mon iPhone après ce changement de pays car il considère que je ne peux pas retélécharger les apps pour les restaurer comme elles n'apparaissent pas dans mes achats, et ca c'est vraiment très énervant...


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2014)

J'ai eu à créer plusieurs comptes dans plusieurs pays, et aucun problème.
D'ailleurs, je n'étais pas au courant de la possibilité de changer le compte de pays 

Ça fonctionne très bien, et les dernières version de iOS sont plus intelligentes pour mettre à jour les applications installées à travers différentes boutiques.


----------



## tboy (13 Août 2014)

Ça me rassure un peu.
@Gwen tu n'as donc pas peur que du jour au lendemain, ton compte soit supprimé, et que tu perdes toute ta collection de films/series achetés ? On ne sait jamais, s'ils décident un jour de faire un nettoyage massif des faux comptes ? 
Et sinon tu achètes des numero de cartes itunes US sur ebay (c'est ce que j'ai fais pour mes apps) ou il y a un site web à conseiller ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2014)

Mon compte n'est pas un faux compte. J'ai une adresse US et j'ai du crédit dessus grâce aux cartes que j'achète lors de mes voyages aux USA.

Par contre, c'est surs que mes comptes néerlandais ou espagnol ne me servent qu&#8217;à récupérer les morceaux gratuits de la semaine


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Août 2014)

ok, ca marche d'avoir plusieurs comptes sur plusieurs pays

mais d'apres l'article, la position d'apple est differente
du coup ca marche mais en cas de probleme, aucun recours

alors etre honnete pour se faire entuber...
pour regarder des films US super populaires, c'est pas le choix qui manque


----------



## flotow (14 Août 2014)

Pft, j'ai appelé iTunes pour une réinitialisation de mdp. L'adresse indiquée sur le site Américain est évidemment fausse et pourtant aucun problème pour le support.

Si ce n'est pas le mdp, ça sera pour te faire rembourser une app/film&#8230; et ça se passe par une interface web dont au moins 90% est automatisé&#8230; je ne vois pas de problème ici.

Que ce soit des &#8364;/$/£/SEK/DKK/etc. c'est de l'argent qui rentre. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils s'en priveraient


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2014)

Comment Apple saurait que tu es une seule et unique personne derrière ton ordinateur*? Chaque membre de la famille peut avoir un compte, même ton chien ou ton poisson rouge. Il suffit de bien rentrer les données demandées et de s'en souvenir. Plusieurs personnes peuvent partager un ordinateur et une connexion internet. Et puis, il y'a  des familles qui sont de plusieurs pays, donc chacun a un compte dans son pays.

Bref, pas de quoi flipper.


----------



## tboy (14 Août 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> pour regarder des films US super populaires, c'est pas le choix qui manque


Oui, à commencer par aller au ciné, ou faire le tipiak ! C'est un scoop 
Je ne manque pas de le faire. Mais là en l'occurrence, 
je voudrais légalement m'acheter des films et series, à redownloader/streamer (donc pas de tracasserie de stockage) quand je veux m'en refaire un.

@gwen tu me rassures, à moitié. Je note que tu ne t'y risques pas quand même ! En dehors de ton compte US, qui est légal et qui sort de l'hypothèse de travail de ce thread. 
Et pour identifier les "faux" comptes, ça ne me semble pas chinois: sur l'adresse postale indiquée, ils savent vérifier s'il y a bien cette personne qui habite à cette adresse.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2014)

Pour l'adresse, j'ai mis celle d'un hôtel à chaque fois.

Tu fais comme tu veux, mais j'ai un compte US depuis l'iTunes Store existe, un FR de même et des comptes dans 6 autres pays sans aucun souci depuis que je les utilise.


----------



## flotow (14 Août 2014)

Je met soit un nom générique dans une rue qui existe (juste parce que, mais ce n'est pas vérifié), soit l'adresse d'un Apple Store.

Par exemple, je suis domicilié à Regent Street pour mon compte anglais


----------

